# Diet may play role in IBS and dyspepsia



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/200...g-dmp100703.php Public release date: 13-Oct-2003Contact: Malaika Hilliardmhilliard###porternovelli.com202-973-5896American College of Gastroenterology Diet may play role in IBS and dyspepsiaStudies link fructose and fat to IBS symptomsBALTIMORE (October 13, 2003)-- Two recent studies released today attempt to unravel the role that diet plays in gastrointestinal disorders such as irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and dyspepsia. The preliminary findings suggest that both fructose and fat contribute to symptoms of IBS, a disorder affecting about 10 to 15 percent of the American population. The findings will be presented at the 68th Annual Scientific Meeting of the American College of Gastroenterology. For several years, University of Iowa researchers have been investigating how fructose, the simple sugar found in honey and many fruits, may play an important role in some of the symptoms of IBS, a leading cause of referral to a gastroenterologist. IBS is characterized by abdominal discomfort, bloating, and change in bowel habits (constipation and/or diarrhea). Although lactose intolerance is well-known, fructose intolerance is just beginning to be recognized. Young K. Choi, M.D., and colleagues from the University of Iowa Hospitals and Clinics (Iowa City, IA) found previously that one-third to one-half of patients with IBS symptoms are fructose intolerant. "A fructose-restricted diet significantly improved symptoms in patients with IBS and fructose intolerance," said Dr. Choi. "Fructose intolerance is yet another piece of the IBS puzzle, whose treatment -- when adhered to -- confers significant benefits." For this study, the University of Iowa researchers tested 80 patients with suspected IBS and found that 30 were fructose intolerant. Patients were taught about eliminating fructose from their diet, and after one year, 26 were interviewed to assess their symptoms. Only one-half of the patients complied with the fructose-restricted diet. For those who were compliant, symptoms (such as abdominal pain, bloating, and diarrhea) declined significantly (P .LT. 0.05) from their reported symptoms before the diet modification. Also, the prevalence of IBS in this group declined. For the group that did not comply with the diet modification, bowel symptoms stayed the same over the study period. Given the modest number of patients, additional confirming studies would be an important prerequisite to consideration of a modification in general disease management strategies in IBS. In the second study, Yuri A. Saito, M.D., M.P.H., and colleagues of the Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology at Mayo Clinic and Foundation (Rochester, MN) attempted to tease out the dietary factors that may explain some of the symptoms of functional gastrointestinal disorders, such as IBS and dyspepsia. Their population-based study provides the framework for establishing whether dietary components are the causative factors in the development of symptoms. The investigators mailed a questionnaire to an age- and gender-stratified random sample of Minnesotans aged 20 to 50 years old. Those who reported IBS or dyspepsia or who claimed no GI symptoms had a physical exam and completed a survey on diet. Of the 221 participants who completed the diet survey, 53 cases and 58 controls were asked to record their diet for one week. Dr. Saito and colleagues found that those with IBS or dyspepsia reported consuming a significantly higher proportion of fat in their diet (33.0 percent for those with GI disorders, 30.7 percent for controls, P .LT. 0.05). No significant differences were found for protein, fiber, iron, calcium, niacin, or vitamins B1, B2, B6, B12, C, D, or E. "Future studies are needed to determine whether fat intake causes gastrointestinal symptoms," said Dr. Saito. ###The ACG was formed in 1932 to advance the scientific study and medical treatment of disorders of the gastrointestinal (GI) tract. The College promotes the highest standards in medical education and is guided by its commitment to meeting the needs of clinical gastroenterology practitioners. Consumers can get more information on GI diseases through the following ACG-sponsored programs:1-800-978-7666 (free brochures on common GI disorders, including ulcer, colon cancer, gallstones, and liver disease) 1-866-IBS-RELIEF and www.ibsrelief.org (free educational materials) 1-800-HRT-BURN (free brochure and video on heartburn and GERD) www.acg.gi.org (ACG's Web site) Contact: Malaika Hilliard202/973-5896 mhilliard###porternovelli.com


----------

